# Malachi 2:10-16



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 7, 2009)

My question in THIS THREAD was in relation my preparation of my sermon on Malachi 2:10-16.

Here is a link to the pdf version of my outline: Malachi 2:10-16.

Thanks to those who helped in it's preparation by answering my questions on verse 11.

Blessings!


----------

